# For Lucky13



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Jan,

Here are some quick ones to get you drooling to start your model. I will have to scan some tomorrow as they are actually pictures where I took these with a digital camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice ones mate! Cheers! Always liked the Duck after.....'Murphy's War' was it? 8)


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh and so you dont feel left out here is your manual  And yep you are correct on the movie.
View attachment Grumman Duck.pdf


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2012)

Only need the real thing now! 
As this is the only pic that I've seen of a Yorktown Duck, what colours did they wear, those Pre-war ones or?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Only need the real thing now!
> As this is the only pic that I've seen of a Yorktown Duck, what colours did they wear, those Pre-war ones or?
> 
> View attachment 203489


 
They look like pre war colors to me but not for sure. Interesting picture though. Will have to do some digging and see if I can find more pictures.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheers Paul! Those pre-war colours are classy! 8)


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Just found this picture. Little hard to see but you can read Yorktown on the side of the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful bird that is, and well done Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2012)

Fantastic Paul! Awesome! Try to remember of me head here, but.....were Yorktown's colour red?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Fantastic Paul! Awesome! Try to remember of me head here, but.....were Yorktown's colour red?


 
This should help for the answer to your questions  Info and picture from the book Flight deck by Al Adcock

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2012)

Great stuff Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Paul.


 
Thanks Terry


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2012)

Excellent material Paul, and they used one in a Black Sheep episode to. Can't remember what episode it was though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, I had no idea the colors were specific to the Carrier.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 10, 2012)

I had no idea the Yorktown had Ducks assigned to it????? 
I was on CVS10 in the 60's, HS-4. I've got the aircraft type and sqn list for both 5 and 10, I'll post what I have for you to see if we both have what each is after. My mission is to build a 72nd scale of each of the types both had on board. 

But, a Duck???


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2012)

Good to see you back at it Paul...!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2012)

Super! Most excellent Paul! Just need to get my hands on a CA 1/48 Duck now....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2015)

Any news Paul?


----------



## VALENGO (Oct 6, 2015)

I think I missed something, entered looking for Priller´s 13. <


----------

